# ubuntu 7.10 und custom Grafiktreiber



## mFuSE (2. Januar 2008)

huhu,

irgendwie mag das neue 7.10 wohl nicht wenn extern in der xorg.conf rumgepfuscht wird?
Gestern nen P4 mit ner ATI x850XT-PE gehimmelt - und grade eben meines 

Ansich finde ich die 7.10 echt genial ... absolut ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, alles schön per GrafikUIs bedienbar.


Aber ... wenn man man von ATI oder nvidia die Grafiktreiber runterläd, schön brav das xorg beendet (/etc/init.d/gdm stop) und den nvidia installer drüber laufen läßt erwartet einem nach dem restart vom GDM nur ne Fehlermeldung "man hätte die Hardware nicht erkannt" und man "würde jetzt mit vesa weitermachen."

Egal was man ab da an rumklickt macht alles ansich nur noch schlimmer ... weder auf dem P4-ATI System noch bei mir kommt Ubuntu noch vernüftig graphisch hoch 




... Gibts dazu irgendwo ne Erklärung welcher Dienst meint alles besser wissen zu müssen?


----------



## ulukay (2. Januar 2008)

selber schuld wenn du es so machst
dafür gibts den restricted drivers manager


----------



## mFuSE (3. Januar 2008)

danke für deine gewohnt kompetenten & hilfreichen Postings 

Der nVidia Installer bringt son schickes KonfigTool mit aufdass man natürlich überhaupt nicht verzichten kann 

Und blöd ist es trotzdem daß man nun keine Herstellertreiber mehr benutzten kann ... bzw wissen muss wie


----------



## ulukay (3. Januar 2008)

wenn man linux nutzt und fragen in einem forum stellt sollte man immer dazuschreiben warum mach dies und jenes überhaupt möchte
meistens gibt es einen viel eleganteren weg 

die nvidia-settings bekommst du auch per package manager
ergo kein grund für eigene frickelei 
http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/...hon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all

mit dem restriced drivers manager den nvidia treiber installieren und wenn nvidia-settings nicht automatisch dabei ist per apt-get nachinstallieren - fertig und vor allem *konsistent*


----------



## Falk (3. Januar 2008)

Naja, ein Linux-System sollte es auch immer verkraften, wenn man entsprechend der Standards selbst daran rumpfuscht  Genauso wie es verschiedene Grafikkartentreiber gibt sollte es auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben, diese einzubinden. Wenn sich Linux* jetzt dahingehend entwickelt, das es nur noch eine "richtige" Methode gibt, ist das meiner Meinung nach falsch.

* Ja, ich weiß, hier geht es nicht um Linux im allgemeinen, sondern nur um Ubuntu, aber da dies die derzeit erfolgreichste Distri ist habe ich das mal gleichgesetzt.


----------



## ulukay (3. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Naja, ein Linux-System sollte es auch immer verkraften, wenn man entsprechend der Standards selbst daran rumpfuscht  Genauso wie es verschiedene Grafikkartentreiber gibt sollte es auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben, diese einzubinden. Wenn sich Linux* jetzt dahingehend entwickelt, das es nur noch eine "richtige" Methode gibt, ist das meiner Meinung nach falsch.
> 
> * Ja, ich weiß, hier geht es nicht um Linux im allgemeinen, sondern nur um Ubuntu, aber da dies die derzeit erfolgreichste Distri ist habe ich das mal gleichgesetzt.



* = eben 

wers nicht so haben will benutzt debian oder gentoo oder .....
das is ja das schöne an linux - man kann frei entscheiden
imho sollte ubuntu so weitermachen wie bisher - alles dauproof und gui only hinfrickeln

angenommen du nutzt ubuntu mit compiz desktop effekten - da brauchst du den nvidia treiber dazu
wenn du den jetzt selber reinfrickels und compiz zum laufen bewegst - schön und gut, aber was is beim nächsten update?

beim nächsten großen kernelupdate müsste das nvidia modul neu kompiliert werden (so übernimmt das alles der paketmanager)
oder wenn ne neue compiz version kommt die einen aktuelleren nvidia treiber vorraussetzt -> selbiges problem

wenn etwas im paketmanagement einer distro drin ist *sollte* man es auch nutzen, ansonsten handelt man sich nur unnötig ärger ein (wenn nicht gleich dann irgendwann später  )


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Januar 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> * Ja, ich weiß, hier geht es nicht um Linux im allgemeinen, sondern nur um Ubuntu, aber da dies die derzeit erfolgreichste Distri ist habe ich das mal gleichgesetzt.


Ich glaube Ubuntu war demnächst die erfolgreichste Distri, den bei Distrowatch liegt PCLinuxOS im 6-Monats-Klickranking deutlich vorn und im 12-Monatsranking nur noch eine hanfvoll Klicks dahinter. Fragt mich aber nicht, warum. 

Ich habe den Hauptvorteil von Ubuntu immer darin gesehen, dass es sehr bequem ist, weil man praktisch wirklich alles per apt-get aus den Repos holen kann. Sogar Beryl und den neuesten Nvidia-Beta gabs damals für Edgy Eft in einem User-Repo. Nicht dass ich es nicht alles per Hand gekonnt hätte (knapp 2 Jahre in Slackware rumgefrickelt ), ich hatte schlicht und einfach keine Lust, alles händisch zu tunen.
Andererseits ist Ubuntu nicht verbastelt und fährt keine Extrawürste, so dass man zur Not jedes allgemeine Howto zu Rate ziehen kann. Wenn sie diesen Vorteil zum Vorteil der Idiotensicherheit aufgeben, haben sie in meinen Augen das ziel verfehlt, weil ein SuSe reicht. 

@mFuse
Der Treiber kompiliert aber oder wie? der NV-Installer braucht ja Kernelsourcen und muss das Modul passend erzeugen, weil wenns nicht passt, kann es nicht geladen werden. Nicht dass er da irgendwas runterläd, was nicht zu deiner Kernelversion passt.

Oder es hat was mit dem restricted Treibermanager zu tun, dass nicht-GPL-Zeug da speziell geladen werden muss. Leider hab ich so wenig Zeit, sonst würde ich das 7.10er auch mal aufsetzen und rumprobieren.


----------



## mFuSE (3. Januar 2008)

ulukay schrieb:


> wenn man linux nutzt und fragen in einem forum stellt sollte man immer dazuschreiben warum mach dies und jenes überhaupt möchte
> meistens gibt es einen viel eleganteren weg



Wobei das hier im speziellen Fall unnötig gewesen wäre die ganze Vorgeschichte zu kennen. Hätte gut sein können jemand ist schon über selbiges gestolpert. Ich selbst werde Linux weiterhin privat nicht nutzten da ich den PC privat zu 70% zum spielen nutzte, 10% zum surfen und den Rest zum TV schaun (ok, die letzten 2 Anwendungsbereiche funktionieren unter Linux genausogut ).
Daher hatte ich auch keine Lust großartig in der Doku danach zu suchen, eine Suche im ubuntu Forum brachte mir dazu leider gar nichts ...



ulukay schrieb:


> die nvidia-settings bekommst du auch per package manager
> ergo kein grund für eigene frickelei
> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/...hon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
> 
> mit dem restriced drivers manager den nvidia treiber installieren und wenn nvidia-settings nicht automatisch dabei ist per apt-get nachinstallieren - fertig und vor allem *konsistent*




Ok, gut zu wissen.
Leider war in Vergangenheit alles gut angestaubt was man im Paket verschnürrt bekommen hat.
Dazu war es doch recht überschaubar - par glx Bibliotheken, ein Kernelmodul (Das der nvidia installer mit Option -A einfach problemlos separat nachkompilieren konnte sollte sicher Kernel ändern - zudem kommt das System ohne Kernelmodul trotzdem hoch, es fehlt halt der glx Kram) und das xorg Modul.

Das kann mandurchaus noch überschaun und bräuchte nicht alles im Paketmanager eingebettet.
Ok, wenns automatisch funktioniert ists natürlich toll, aber:


PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Naja, ein Linux-System sollte es auch immer verkraften, wenn man entsprechend der Standards selbst daran rumpfuscht  Genauso wie es verschiedene Grafikkartentreiber gibt sollte es auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben, diese einzubinden. Wenn sich Linux* jetzt dahingehend entwickelt, das es nur noch eine "richtige" Methode gibt, ist das meiner Meinung nach falsch....




genauso so sehe ich das auch.
Erst Recht wäre es völlig falsch eine "Dummy Edition" eines Betriebssystems rauszubringen ... es muss für alle Zielgruppen gleichermaßen intressant sein ... niemand entwickelt gerne x Pakete für y Betriebssysteme ....



ulukay schrieb:


> ....wers nicht so haben will benutzt debian oder gentoo oder .....
> das is ja das schöne an linux - man kann frei entscheiden
> imho sollte ubuntu so weitermachen wie bisher - alles dauproof und gui only hinfrickeln


Genaueben nicht, siehe oben.
Es wäre ein Graus alles zu zerstückeln, ein System für alles - nicht ein System pro Anwendungsbereich :x



ulukay schrieb:


> angenommen du nutzt ubuntu mit compiz desktop effekten - da brauchst du den nvidia treiber dazu
> wenn du den jetzt selber reinfrickels und compiz zum laufen bewegst - schön und gut, aber was is beim nächsten update?



compiz ist das richtige Stichwort, allein um sich das mal anzuschaun habe ich vorgestern Linux mal installiert.

Sinn war Probleme nachzuvollziehen die beim installieren auf nem  P4, 845G mit ATI850XT aufgetreten sind. 
So waren die Free-ATI Treiber einfach langsam, bzw *gar keine glx* Funktionalität.
Über den restricted drivers manager den non-free ATI Treiber aktiviert - beim nächsten xorg Logon nur noch bunte Streifen aufm Schirm ...

nach ner Weile kam ne Meldung daß die Hardwareconfiguration nicht erkannt wurde, man konnte nur noch mit Vesa hochbooten...
xorg beendet, den Ati installer ausgeführt - wiederum beim nächsten logon das gleiche Spiel ...


Ich dachte es läge am tollen ATI Linux Treiber - aber offenbar nicht ausschließlich - schließlich habe ich ja jetzt mit dem nVidia non-free Treiber das gleiche Problem - mit dem Unterschied daß der vom restricted drivers manager angebotene noch funktioniert hat und erst der nachträglich installierte vom nVidia_installer so ein Verhalten an den Tag legt (Kein Boot, nach par Gedenksekunden die Meldung Hardware nicht erkannt, und das Gui zum ändern des Treibers was eigentlich überhaupt nicht funktioniert)




Adrenalize schrieb:


> @mFuse
> Der Treiber kompiliert aber oder wie? der NV-Installer braucht ja Kernelsourcen und muss das Modul passend erzeugen, weil wenns nicht passt, kann es nicht geladen werden. Nicht dass er da irgendwas runterläd, was nicht zu deiner Kernelversion passt.




Fürn aktuellen Kernel haben die nix passendes, musste kompilieren.
Und wie gesagt, das xorg kommt auch ohne passendes Kernel Modul hoch 
Solange das xorg Modul halbwegs zur xorg Version passt.

Ich weiß - konsistent ist was anderes, aber darum geht es hier primär erstmal nicht, nützt ja alles nichts wenn es stock nicht vernünftig (Mit voller Hardwarebeschleunigung im Falle von ATI) funktioniert.


----------



## ulukay (3. Januar 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Genaueben nicht, siehe oben.
> Es wäre ein Graus alles zu zerstückeln, ein System für alles - nicht ein System pro Anwendungsbereich :x



das is leider schlicht falsch und nicht mit dem grundgedanken vereinbar
du willst EIN system?
EIN system welches geeks gleichermaßen zufriedenstellt wie opa&oma?
ne - das is der grundgedanke bei Windows, und Linux will keine Windows kopie sein
ich würde es nicht gut finden wenn ich ubuntu benutzen MUSS weils die einzige distro wäre
ubuntu bietet ja nicht umsonst von selber schon mehrere distros an, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Fluxbuntu und das gui-lose ubuntu-server 
(omfg wenn man den satz laut vorliest bekommt man einen knoten in der zunge)

wenn du nur compiz ansehen willst - versuchs doch mal mit der 8.04 alpha 2
die habe ich selber gerade erst vor kurzem auf meinem gamepc ausprobiert - 8800gtx wurde einwandfrei mit dem restricted drivers manager erkannt und compiz funzte auch einwandfrei


----------



## mFuSE (3. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich will *ein *System :p

Gut, wer sich sein System selbst zusammenbauen will ist vll wirklich falsch, aber auch den hindert niemand daran seine eigenen Pakete zusammenzubaun und dann diese zu nehmen - voila - ein absolut eigenes System 


Aber wenn es darum geht was produktives zu machen will ich so wenig Zeit wie möglich mit der Konfiguration des Systems verschwenden müssen
 - heißt aber nicht daß ich alles aus der Hand geben will und blind auf irgendwelche graphischen GUIs vertraue - vor allem nicht wenn dann eben etwas nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle kapitulieren zu müssen -.-



Edit:


> die habe ich selber gerade erst vor kurzem auf meinem gamepc ausprobiert - 8800gtx wurde einwandfrei mit dem restricted drivers manager erkannt und compiz funzte auch einwandfrei


Bringt mir aber gar nix, da ich Linux ja sowieso nicht nutzten will, ich will aber verstehen wie ich das auf ner ATI so einfach wie möglich zum laufen bekomme daß nicht nur ich das nutzten kann sondern auch par Kumpels die sich nicht so mit dem Linux Interna auskennen.



edit2:
Der Vergleich hinkt.
Die Unterschiede liegen im Detail, ich kann ubuntu Pakete genauso in Kubuntu verwenden - weil es schlicht das selbe System mit anderen Paketen ist...
Ja, selbst mit Debian und Ubuntu Paketen funktioniert es, das auch daß ist ja nicht Problem ^^

Nur will ich nicht auf Ubuntu verzichten weil ich z.b. für irgendwas einen custom Treiber brauche den es schlicht nicht im Paketbaum gibt ....
Wenn es nichtmal Windows schafft für alle Hardware auf der Welt Treiber zu haben, so Frage ich mich wie Linux das schaffen will ....


----------



## ulukay (3. Januar 2008)

warum bringts dir nichts die 8.04 alpha zu versuchen?
vielleicht rennt da alles out-of-the-box


----------



## mFuSE (3. Januar 2008)

ich seh mir mal die changelog an.
Das Problem scheint ja Systembedingt durch diese neue Treiberverwaltung zu sein. Wobei schlimmer kanns im Moment ja sowieso nicht werden


----------



## aelo (25. Februar 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> irgendwie mag das neue 7.10 wohl nicht wenn extern in der xorg.conf rumgepfuscht wird?
> Gestern nen P4 mit ner ATI x850XT-PE gehimmelt - und grade eben meines
> ...




Hi,

willst du wirklich den NVIDIA Treiber mit ner ATI-Karte installieren?
xD

so mache ich es immer mit meiner x1600 mobility

den Treiber von der ATI-Page herunterladen (bzw. AMD-Page)
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/de/linux/linux-radeon.html
und dann gehts so weiter:  (ich gehe jetzt davon aus dass das File auf dem Desktop liegt)

Terminal starten und folgendes eingeben:
sudo apt-get install gcc fakeroot devhelper libn32curses5-dev
cd Desktop/
sudo chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8-02-x86.x86_64.run
sudo sh ati-driver-installer-8-02-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy

falls hier ein Fehler kommt, das fehlende Paket mit "sudo apt-get" installieren

rebooten
falls es nicht funktioniert:
sudo aticonfig --initial -f
und erneutes rebooten

<- so hats bisher bei meinem Notebook immer funktioniert

mfg
aelo


----------

